# time capsule plus détectée par utilitaires airport



## clochelune (23 Octobre 2010)

bonsoir!!


je viens de brancher enfin ma Time Capsule, seulement avant mon déménagement elle était reliée via wifi sur une freebox
là j'ai un modem wifi netgear et je suis sous la connexion wanadoo de ma mère

j'ai tenté de brancher la Time Capsule en éthernet à mon iMac, ça ne fonctionne pas (je suis sous Snow Leopard), utilitaires airport ne reconnaît pas le périphérique! 

que faut-il faire ? dois-je remettre le disque d'installation (et le retrouver don) où y a-t-il un autre moyen pour que Time Machine reconnaisse Time Capsule ? (la première fois ça c'était très bien passé! là j'ai plus la notice vu le déménagement on a encore pas mal de cartons à défaire... bref)

avant, à mon ancien appartement, j'avais la Time Capsule en wifi.. peut-être faut-il la brancher au modem et pas à l'iMac ?
quelqu'un aurait le mode d'emploi à me fournir en PDF ?


merci et bon wek-end!


edit euh faut que je le relie à mon modem wifi en effet
pour le moment utilitaires airport ne reconnait pas encore la Time Capsule qui clignote orange... et clinote toujours et se mettra au orange! si je réinitialise la Time Capsule, je vais tout perdre ce qu'il y avait dedans...

quelqu'un aurait une idée ??

cool avec un simple reset ça a fonctionné

ben non il ne le retrouve plus!! alors qu'il avait renfin reconnu ma Time Capsule, j'attendais qu'elle se mette au vert et elle clignote toujours et utilitaires airport ne la reconnait plus alors que j'avais pu faire les réglages et qu'il a vu le modem netgear


----------



## clochelune (24 Octobre 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> bonsoir!!
> 
> 
> je viens de brancher enfin ma Time Capsule, seulement avant mon déménagement elle était reliée via wifi sur une freebox
> ...



j'ai tout simplement viré Time Machine et je ferai des sauvegardes événementielles via carbone copy cloner, comme avant... j'ai des petits disques durs iomega qui fonctionnent très bien! comme ma Time Capsule n'est plus reconnue et que Time Machine prend de la place et j'ai jamais trouvé ça révolutionnaire, ben hop, viré... je suis plus légère! du temps de Tiger on n'avait pas Time Machine et je m'en portais très bien! je choisis apple pour sa simplicité, donc si c'est pas simple, je n'en veux pas!
je veux faire des sauvegardes sans prises de tête!!


----------

